# Kindle Unlimited on Black Friday thru Cyber Monday???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

any rumors of dealing coming up next week


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its already on sale. As it usually is with up to 40% off. i just extended mine last week.

Not sure if this link works, but if not, just go to kindle unlimited on amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/kindle-dbs/ku/retail-promotions-page?mode=digitalgift

So if that link works it says gift a membership. Just click on "learn more about KU" from that page. Then you see a "extend your membership" on the right of the menu you see. Browse, manage, etc. If you don't have it already to extend, just gift it to yourself from the first page.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

just noticed Amazon is offering Kindle Unlimited 3 months free for NEW MEMBERS from 
Nov 22nd to Nov 29th for Black Friday deal...what does Amazon consider NEW MEMBERS, I was a member but I cancelled 7 months ago...

Do I qualify for early Black Friday deal


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't see any early black friday deal about KU. Maybe because I already have it. Is there some small print? There usually is. If it doesn't specify previous members excluded, it might apply. Not sure when one is considered a new member again .


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

There's also another deal for KU that is six months for $29.97.  Good until 12/31/2019.  I might buy that one closer to the end of the year.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Today I see an ad for 3 months of KU for $0.99.  I can't see any details, so I suspect it's just for new customers.  But if you've been curious and missed the earlier 3 months free special, this is a good price.  I can't post a link since it doesn't show up for me.


----------

